# Infotainment display dim and bright???



## Cruzado (Sep 9, 2012)

I thought I saw a post on this subject but couldnt locate it. I have a 2012 LT with 2K miles and Im noticing that the display along with certain button lights goes dim...and then gets bright.
Anybody experiencing similar......

Thanks


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

It's either adaptive lighting, or the light sensor is not working. 

Our clusters will get dimmer when the headlights are on at night, or when going under a lot of shadows. 

Also, the cluster will be bright while the windshield wipers are on and still light out, and darken up once it's darker out.

Is that it?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Do your headlights come on when the displays dim? My Montana had the same problem and it was the ambient light sensor on the dash failing.


----------



## Cruzado (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks for the replys. Perhaps it is just an auto dim. I drive with the fogs and DRLs on...but even this morning at 7am, bright n sunny, I noticed it got dim for a few minutes. I could barely tell if the ac/recirculaet lights were on. After a few miles bright again......for the rest of my hour and 1/2 drive to work.?????


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

The auto lights/dimming will come on even if we think there's enough light. If there's a hill or something blocking the sun from directly hitting the sensor, it might not be getting enough to trigger off. My Cruze does this on some dim days, too. 

Please, keep us updated on this. I don't want to dismiss a problem if there really is one.


----------

